# 1987 2.5l manual trans issue? Bearing?



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey all, first post. Subject typo, its a 2.4 litre engine...

About a week ago I started hearing a whirring, grinding noise coming from beneath the truck. When I depress the clutch, the sound goes away. While in gear, the sound is VERY loud, and sounds quite scary. I have been told by many people that know autos that it is most likely the throwout bearing? The bearing that is in the bellhousing between the motor and tranny.

One other thing to mention is that the shifting action is smooth as butter.

Well me and a friend pulled the tranny and removed the bearing, and it seems fine. It spins freely with no wear. I went out and bough a new bearing anyway, and this one seems to be greased well. Havent had a chance to install it, but am wondering - could I be looking at a bad transmission? If so I'm junking the truck, or selling it for parts. Not worth the cost, IMO.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like it was the throw out bearing which can be lubed fromm the outsie of the truck w/o removing the trans..


check it while it is out and or replace it..


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If the noise goes away when you depress the clutch, it is NOT the throwout bearing. The throw out bearing would get louder when you depress the clutch. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the noise you discribe is coming from the transmission. Prob the rear countershaft bearing is going bad.

Zanegrey, I would love to know how you can lube the throwout bearing on 87 HB without removing the trans. It is a sealed bearing and cannot be lubed even if you take the trans out.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well from my own experience my tob was screeching..

i removed the rubber boot fo the pry lever leading to the tob and with a good light and a longer tube i sprayed the hell out of the tob with some silicone lube..

i let it dry and sprayed it again..

then replaced my boot..

i am not saying it is a permenant solution but it worked for me...


i also do not think you would love to know anything i have to say...


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I did not mean to offend you Zane. I was just currious if you had some secret that I was not aware of.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well i have posted it here more than a few times so it is no secret..

when the tob gets old or dirty (despite it being a sealed bearing) it will spin both sides of the bearing causing it to chatter (so to speak)

the silicone lube (i think ) does penetrate to let the two sides of the bearing seperate and let them spin independantly..

it cost no more than the lube to try it ..so if the next step ids to remove the trans then why not give it a try...

the lube will last a good long time on the shelf and i am sure you may find other reasons to use it...


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

While I would agree with you logic as to the cost vs. the labor, I have never heard a throwout bearing stop making noise when when you press in the clutch pedal. That is when the throw out bearing has the most strain on it.

I am just trying to save Doomie the frustration and additional labor of having to remove the trans again because the throw out bearing did not solve the problem. I have seen this issue dozens of times and it is allways internal trans bearings under these conditions.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well buy the time (a shop ) removes the trans the customer has already been sold on a new clutch /mc and pp to include a tob..not to mention the repairs to the trans..

in this case or ones like it there really can be no saying what was maiking the noise to begin with ..the shop is not going to say ..oh no it was just the tob so we put it back together that will be 50 bucks..

my comment (timing withstanding) is a home remedy (so to speak ) and will either work or will not ..but is apparent when it does..


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

Well cripes......at least the labor is free (bro in law knows his stuff) This sound started happening overnight....one morning it was just there. This is depressing since I cant afford another vehicle right now.......I got this one for $800, lol.

I'd say I got out of it what I paid. Lasted 2 years. lol.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u are going to put it back toether aren't you??

do you need another trans?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Well that works out to a little over $1 a day. I'd say you got a great deal. 

The trans is out now. I'm sure if you shop around you can find someone that will replace the transmission main bearings for a fair price.


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

Well we replaced the throw out bearing and the sound is still there. I'm afraid the tranny is shot. One more thing to mention is that it no longer "grabs" in 5th gear, and all the gears "feel" shaky.....lots of chittering and shaking...whirring. I put my hand on the underside of the tranny with the clutch engaged and there is ALOT of vibration. 

I'm going to look around for a transmission at pick n pull. Most it will cost me is $125.

Or I may just forget it all and junk it. Oh well.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check your pm..


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

Here's another question - is the 5 spd transmission in this truck unique to this model? Or can I find one in another year, or even in a pathfinder in that year range?

Zane - thanks for the info. I wasn't able to find anything closer than 100 miles, lol. It's kind of a crap shoot.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

86.5 to 94..trans will bolt right up..( in the 4 cylinder capicity)

most pathies are v6 's so those will not help you..

you really should post your location..

i have other sources around the country but i have to know where you are ...


----------



## badtrannyonmy87XE (Apr 10, 2010)

*Hunting for a 5 speed 4 wd manual tranny for...*

..my 1987 nissan sentra XE wagon...first post..and yes I spent an hour reading the intoduction for newbies section and just trying to figure out how to post! Located on the west coast ( Bay Area ) so as I learn to navigate this site ( yes that will include the classifieds on here ) I will be able to follow along...same thing whirring sound out of nowhere ( throw - out bearing was my mechanic buddies first guess, but whirring disapears when clutch engaged ) just finding a tranny for this ( regardless of Grade or Mileage/Warranty has been an issue )..anyone know if trannies always require a full rebuild ( vs. some component diagnostics and replacement ) as this will obviously need to include a new clutch kit while its out )..Sorry about the rambling, future posts will be to the point, and located in the correct forum.
Dave


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

So I found 13 nissan trucks 1987 thru 1992 at the same pic n pull near my house.

Here's to hoping a)the trannies havent been scavenged, b)they are 5 speed, c)they go to a 4 cyl, and d)they are in good condition.

wish me luck haha.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

look for a wrecked truck ..then you know it was running and driving just befre it got there..

ask the p/p for if the one you pick if you can bring it back to exchange it for a good one..(if the one you pick is bad)..

most do not but can't hurt to ask..

look at drive shaft condition for abuse of tranny..look for a leaking tranny..

i have seen gouys tie some thing from the dash in attempt to keep a popping in first gear trans in gear ..so keep an eye out for that..

some times those trucks still have the po name in the truck ..get it and see about contacting him to ask about the trans(long shot yes)


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> look for a wrecked truck ..then you know it was running and driving just befre it got there..
> 
> ask the p/p for if the one you pick if you can bring it back to exchange it for a good one..(if the one you pick is bad)..
> 
> ...



All excellent suggestions. Thanks alot! Glad I found this site.


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

So I went and found a tranny at pick n pull, haven't put it in yet. I went to put fresh gear oil in it. What should I use?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to read that you ended up putting the trans back in. I was hoping to save you the trouble with my post.

Well I wish you luck in finding a good trans in the wrecking yard. as this is a very common problem with these transmissions. At least pull the drain plug and look for any metal shavings in the trans.

80-90 oil works fine in that trans.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

gl-4......


----------



## doomie (Apr 8, 2010)

Transmission install successful. This one I got from pick n pull works like a charm. Filled it with oil and drove it around, through all the gears, not a hitch.

Not bad for $100 and a little bit of elbow grease. :woowoo:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is goood news ..


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Great to hear.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

can you drive over here and help me bleed my brakes ??


----------

